# Hello from Kansas!!!



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Hilary. I am also in Kansas. I live about an hour from Wichita. Welcome to the forum..


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Don't let the fact that some profession doesn't make a ton of money discourage you from entering into it. I'm a firm believer in the as long as you are happy type thing, who cares how much money you make! Just as long as you can support yourself. 

Have fun posting.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you, Hilary. Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from another Kansas gal 
You might start a thread asking about becoming a vet tech. We have a couple of members who are techs.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome hilary to the Hf, great to hear from aonther kansan!!, i'm out in s.w kansas near dogde


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Hilary and have fun posting.


----------

